# Onkyo TX-SR507 no video with HDMI audio only



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello, My Onkyo TX-SR507 works good except for the HDMI. I get no video. I know the cables are okay because if I plug the devices into the TV directly I get video and audio.

I have tried with,

Apple 2 TV
Dell Laptop with HDMI

With the Apple TV connected to the receiver and the receiver connected to the TV, I get the audio through the AMP as normal. I have VCR/DVR set to the correct HDMI assignment. Just no video.

I got this from someone else, so I don't know the video ever worked. But, if it is something I can fix, that'd be good. I have done a factory reset. Tried more than on cable. Jiggled the cables to see if things are loose or not well-seated.

Any ideas how to make the video work? Thanks.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The video device must do proper HDMI handshaking or the Onkyo will not send the video signal out. The Dell laptop is undoubtedly an HDMI output, not an input. Don't know about the Apple 2 TV, Apple probably did something not to spec, as they tend to do.

Run into a regular TV with HDMI in, should work OK.


----------

